# Μιχαήλ Άγγελος ανατόμος



## Costas (Jun 22, 2010)

Κάποιοι καθηγητές λένε πως διέκριναν σχέδιο της ανατομίας του εγκεφάλου στο λαιμό του Θεού Πατρός σε μιαν από τις εικόνες της Γένεσης στην Καππέλλα Σιστίνα. Από τη ΝΥΤ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2010)

Απλώς πρόσθεσα τη φωτογραφία που συνοδεύει το άρθρο των ΝΥΤ για να επισημάνω ότι ο Έριχ φον Ντένικεν αναμφίβολα θα διέκρινε τον Αρειανό κοσμοναύτη που έδωσε στον Λεονάρντο όλες αυτές τις γνώσεις του, καθώς ανεβαίνει στη σκάλα της ακάτου με την οποία προσεδαφίστηκε κρυφά. Διακρίνεται ξεκάθαρα η μεγάλη κάσκα του (που έχει απαθανατιστεί καθώς στρέφεται λίγο προς τα αριστερά) αλλά και τα αδιαμφισβήτητα φουσκωτά παντελόνια της στολής του.

Πλάκα; Εγώ; Αυτοί αρχίσανε... Και πού να σας έλεγα την ερμηνεία για την έμπνευση που έδωσε το συγκεκριμένο σημείο στον Γκόγια για τη Μάγια του... Σκιαπαρελισμοί...


----------

